# [SONY DVD+/-RW DW-Q58A] DMA non activé (résolu)

## Mickael

Bonsoir,

j'ai un graveur/lecteur sur mon portable dont voici quelques infos :

```

etc

hdc: SONY DVD+/-RW DW-Q58A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct  2 16:56:48 lab-mparis ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct  2 16:56:48 lab-mparis hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Oct  2 16:56:48 lab-mparis Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

etc

```

Et dans mon fstab j'ai défini ceci :

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0 

et :

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvdr       iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

```

Mais voilà lorsque je lance nerolinux j'ai deux avertissements :

 *Quote:*   

> One of your devices is not accessible. Please check that you have the correct permission on the corresponding device file.
> 
> NeroLinux can't get access to the following devince :
> 
>        /dev/sg0 (SCSI generic device)
> ...

 

Bon c'est un problème de user qui n'appartient pas au bon groupe. Mais je ne sais pas à quel groupe sg0 fait référence. Je tiens à signaler que j'appartiens aux groupes cdrom et cdrw et que je n'ai pas de groupes qui référenceraient le dvd.

Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est le second message de nerolinux :

```

Nero has detected that DMA accelerationis currently disable for one of your IDE devices. patatipatata (c'est bien c'est plus rapideetc).

You should enable DMA for the following device:

      /dev/hdc (SONY DVD+/-RW DW-Q58A)

```

Je vote pour un fstab incorrect avec un chouillat de modules dans le kernel.

Je fais quoi svp.

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

salut

Il me semble pas normal que hdc soit ro (read only) dans ton fstab puisque tu dois avoir les permissions d'ecriture....

----------

## Mickael

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> salut
> 
> Il me semble pas normal que hdc soit ro (read only) dans ton fstab puisque tu dois avoir les permissions d'ecriture....

 

Soit, mais pour le reste....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

as tu hdparm d'installé ?

si oui est il dans ton run level ?

et enfin as tu configuré hdparm.conf pour que le mode dma soit utilisé sur les cdroms...?

cdrom_args="-d1" dans /etc/conf.d/hdarm.conf  pour activer dma et man hdparm pour jetter un oeil à toutes les options possibles...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Voilà :

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

----------

## Faust_

ben perso mon graveur dvd marche avec

```
/dev/hdd                /mnt/dvd        iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0
```

donc essais peut-être de rajouter ,users

mais ce qui me parait étrange c'est que nerolinux (que je n'ai jamais utilisé) le cherche dans le scsi

avant (dans l'ancien temps  :Smile: )on utilisait l'émulation scsi pour les graveurs/lecteurs ide mais il y a un moment que ce n'est plus la peine, tu es sur de ce que tu as activé dans ton kernel ?

----------

## Mickael

Bon alors voici le résultat de zgrep -i "DVD" /proc/config :

```
 zgrep -i "dvd" /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

```

Dans le manule nerolinux on apprend :

 *Quote:*   

> SCSI devices
> 
>       SCSI recording devices are handled by two different drivers under Linux, and so
> 
>       two different device files are created to handle one physical device:
> ...

 

et je n'ai que mon disque dur dans scsi :

```
 cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: Hitachi HTS54106 Rev: MB3O

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

Au moment ou je te réponds j'ai rebooté tout en ayant commenté la ligne sur hdc dans le fstab.

Ensuite les options scsi dans le kernel préconisées par le guide :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SCSI (SCSI support)
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR (SCSI CD-ROM support : provides /dev/scdX)
> 
> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG (SCSI generic support : provides /dev/sgX)
> ...

 

résultat :

```

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

```

Et comme je suis perdu je te donne également les instruction pour le ide/scsi. C'est parti :

 *Quote:*   

> IDE devices
> 
>        Actually, most internal recorders are connected to the IDE bus. Linux assign
> 
>        them a device file according to their position on this bus (bus number and
> ...

 

EDIT : Le DMA dans mon kernel :

```

zgrep -i DMA /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# DMA Engine support

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

# DMA Clients

# DMA Devices

```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu as bien mis ton user dans les bon groupes, genre cdrom et cdrw ???

[edit] J'aivais mal vu que tu étais déjà dans les groupes, je suis un peu fatigué moi

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

c'est à côtè de la plaque pour nerolinux mais que donne un autre "graveur".

En environnement gtk j'utilise graveman ; c'est simple et efficace.

celà vaut ptêtre le coup d'essayer ?  :Wink: 

A+:jlp

----------

## Mickael

Salut nemo,

j'ai graveman, mais il ne dit rien dans ce genre. Mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'accélération est prise en compte par lui et pas par nerolinux. Et il est vrai que mes gravures ne vont pas à la vitesse de l'éclair.

----------

## grosnours

Et dans le BIOS ?

----------

## Mickael

Une info supplémentaire :

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord -dev=ATA -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling
> 
> scsidev: 'ATA'
> ...

 

Warning quand tu nous tiens  :Mad: 

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> cdrecord -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling
> 
> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34
> ...

 

EDIT 2 :

 *Quote:*   

>  cdrecord dev=ATA:1,0,0 driveropts=help -checkdrive
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling
> 
> scsidev: 'ATA:1,0,0'
> ...

 

----------

## grosnours

```
cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive!

cdrecord: Try to load media by hand. 
```

Normal pour un PC portable ...

"cdrecord -scanbus" qui indique des disques SATA ... normal, driver SCSI.

Et cette config DMA dans le BIOS ?

----------

## Mickael

Pour le bios c'est bon :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdparm -I /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> ...

 

EDIT : @KurGan : dit donc, vu que tu as le même portable, tu vas pas me dire que tout roule pour toi avec ce lecteur/graveur SONY, hein ?

EDIT 2 : 

```
 hdparm -c1 -u1 -d1 -a1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting fs readahead to 1

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  0 (off)

```

EDIT 3 : Un lien très intéressant :

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#No_DMA_on_DVD_drive

----------

## Mickael

Ha!!! on touche au but, j'ai rajouter ceci dans /boot/grub.menu.lst :

```

libata.atapi_enabled=1 hdc=noprobe
```

 L'option noprobe c'est pour dire au driver IDE d'ignorer le type de système pour hdc, donc le graveur. Mais est-ce que le DMA est activé ou bien, est-ce qu'il voit maintenant mon graveur lecteur etc SONY comme ne supportant plus le DMA ; d'où l'abscence de ce message lorsque j'ouvre nerolinux ?   :Confused: 

EDIT :  HDC n'est plus dans /dev, donc il est n'existe pas. Mais j'ai du sg0 sg1 sg2 sr0 cdrom cdrw dvd dvdrw

EDIT 2 :  j'oublais j'ai un sdb

EDIT 3 :  Petite précision, si on écrit dans menu.lst il faut les modules en dur dans le kernel : ata_piix et libata et ceci : *Quote:*   

> Build the IDE driver as built-in (this is often the default)

 

EDIT 4 : Et maintenant cd* et dvd* pointent :

```

        # ls -la /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct  3  2006 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct  3  2006 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

        # ls -la /dev/dvd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct  3  2006 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 oct  3  2006 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0

```

EDIT 5 : Et maintenant cdrecord me trouve mon graveur :

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling
> 
> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34
> ...

 

EDIT 6 : Et maintenant mon lecteur est reconnu comme scsi :

```
 cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: Hitachi HTS54106 Rev: MB3O

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: SONY     Model: DVD+-RW DW-Q58A  Rev: UDS2

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: Linux    Model: scsi_debug       Rev: 0004

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05
```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Voici un petit lien concernant ton portable micktux, j'ai essayé la manip du gars mais cela n'a rien donné. Toujours pas de dma sur ce lecteur.

Par contre, pour tout ce qui est lecture de cd ( pas de video et gravure) aucun souçis, c'est juste un peu long   :Wink: 

[Edit] 666 messages, cool, je suis maintenant un bad boy   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ok ok   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Mickael

J'ai une dernière petite question, avant de pouvoir, je l'espère mettre un résolu. Je fais comment maintenant pour savoir si le DMA est bien pris en compte pour mon lecteur/graveur ? La question est peut être bête mais je suis complètement à la rue.  :Laughing: 

EDIT : @KurGan : ça va passer c'est rien....

EDIT 2 : j'ai ceci dans message :

```

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 114270345 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Oct  3 15:02:11 lab-mparis mmc0: SDHCI at 0xdf9fd400 irq 19 DMA

```

Cela signifie que tout est ok????

EDIT : c'est écrit : ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33 : RÉSOLU  :Very Happy: 

Merci à tous.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon je teste ça aujourd'hui au boulot, si je m'endort pas, un nuit blanche ds les pattes je vais pas être performant   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

J'oublais, dans le fstab j'ai enlevé ma ligne sur hdc et laissée celle sur le cdrom avec l'option users en plus voili voilà.

----------

